# 36620 and 36556 line modifiers



## RhondaMB (May 22, 2018)

There is a debate in our office about A-lines and CVP lines requiring a laterality modifier. I have not used any laterality modifiers and unable to locate any guidelines to that affect. If this is so, is there written guidelines that I am unaware of stating this to be true? Any input to this debate would be appreciated. 

 Thanking you in advance for helping with our debate.


----------



## golymom (May 22, 2018)

I can't give  you supported information other than when our coders have added a laterality modifier we have had denials due to the modifier.


----------



## RhondaMB (May 23, 2018)

*Thank you*

Thank you Ruby for the quick response.


----------

